# Chute Boxe Clothing



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

aiite.. ive been lookin EVERYWHERE to get a Hoodie that has the ChuteBox logo omn the front of it

@ chuteboxusa.com they have them but theyve been sold out for months now.. 

anyone know where i can get a XXL Black Chute Boxe hoodie>?


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Organik said:


> aiite.. ive been lookin EVERYWHERE to get a Hoodie that has the ChuteBox logo omn the front of it
> 
> @ chuteboxusa.com they have them but theyve been sold out for months now..
> 
> anyone know where i can get a XXL Black Chute Boxe hoodie>?


This is all I can find, it is Wand/Chute Boxe, but I hope it helps. 

Chute Boxe | WAND Fight Company | Chute Boxe Academy| Grapplers Quest


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I called one of my friends earlier around noon, who wore one of them to a party I had Wednesday night...and he said he got his hoodie from chuteboxusa.com - so he must've purchased it a while back.

I tried O. :dunno:


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Organik said:


> aiite.. ive been lookin EVERYWHERE to get a Hoodie that has the ChuteBox logo omn the front of it
> 
> @ chuteboxusa.com they have them but theyve been sold out for months now..
> 
> anyone know where i can get a XXL Black Chute Boxe hoodie>?


it takes forever to get your shit from these guys. and i dont know if this is even what you are looking for but here you go anyway. Red Dragon Fight Company
i get alot of stuff from Jiu Jitsu Pro Gear


im working on opening up a store, i've found that most of the cool shit they only sell in brazil. most of the websites dont carry to much. hopefully ill get the store open and change that.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

this looks like they may have it in stock..
Wand Bad Blood Hoodie - MMAUniverse.com


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

thanx guys... i appreciate it alot...

although i couldnt find the hoodie i was looking for i appreciate the time u guys took to look for this shit..

im tryin to get the All Black one on chutebox-usa.com without the USA below the ChuteBox logo..

thanx again boyyss you all got repped


----------

